

Market or Team? - robk
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=657721

======
robk
"The results suggest that, at the margin, investors in start-ups should place
more weight on investing in a strong business ("the horse") than on a strong
management team ("the jockey")."

